# Help..NIE consulate appoinment.



## Linz1 (Sep 29, 2021)

Hello everyone, just found this forum last week and already found so much information.

So, we are a couple planning on retiring to Spain in the next few months.
We have seen a property we would like to buy, so just finding out details and procedures to buy.
I read that we need a NIE number before we can buy, so because I read that it can take up to 3 months to get an appointment in the UK, I booked two appointments yesterday for my partner and myself.
Today they contacted us to say we can go next week....yikes.

I am a complete newbie and know nothing about what we need to take documentation wise.
I did not think the appointment would be so quick!
Could you kindly advise us what documents, pictures, certs, links anything that we need to take.
Thank you..please excuse our ignorance as we have not had time to research the whole buying/moving process yet and I don't want to mess it up..really appreciate it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

An NIE is just a tax ID number and you don’t need photos etc. That will come when you apply for residency, after you’ve moved.

According to the Spanish Embassy in Edinburgh, you will definitely need to take your passports, and complete form EX-15 (but don’t sign them). There’s a link to download the form on this page.





Applying for N.I.E and Certificate of non residence







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> An NIE is just a tax ID number and you don’t need photos etc. That will come when you apply for residency, after you’ve moved.
> 
> According to the Spanish Embassy in Edinburgh, you will definitely need to take your passports, and complete form EX-15 (but don’t sign them). There’s a link to download the form on this page.
> 
> ...


Also, a reason for needing the NIE is more often required now, so any proof of buying the property would also be a good idea, even if it's just a letter from the agent to say that you're buying.


Before doing that though, unless you hold an EU passport, it might be an idea to check that you would qualify for a resident visa, since you wish to move here.






Visas (FAQ)







www.exteriores.gob.es


----------



## Linz1 (Sep 29, 2021)

Thank you, will read this, my consulate reply for documents to take to the appointment are, but not my husband?


*EX-15:*  http://www.exteriores.gob.es/Consulados/MANCHESTER/es/Documents/EX15.pdf

*790-12:*  https://sede.policia.gob.es:38089/Tasa790_012/ImpresoRellenar

Are these form requests normally required to take to the appointment?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiaxica said:


> Also, a reason for needing the NIE is more often required now, so any proof of buying the property would also be a good idea, even if it's just a letter from the agent to say that you're buying.
> 
> 
> Before doing that though, unless you hold an EU passport, it might be an idea to check that you would qualify for a resident visa, since you wish to move here.
> ...



If your plan is to move to Spain, do NOT put this down as a reason for your NIE. They like people to get residency which comes with an NIE instead.

Perhaps mention that it's for you to buy a holiday property?


----------



## Linz1 (Sep 29, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> If your plan is to move to Spain, do NOT put this down as a reason for your NIE. They like people to get residency which comes with an NIE instead.
> 
> Perhaps mention that it's for you to buy a holiday property?


Yes both of us meet the financial, academic/experience skill set and health requirements so hopefully we can get the visas as a couple. We are both musicians/audio experts and I also hold a Masters in 'Art and Design' majoring in Photography, music composition and music technology. My partner is a British and European drumming/percussion champion, mentor, expert music producer recorded by the BBC and on going. So hoping some of this will add some kind of weight to the process.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Linz1 said:


> Yes both of us meet the financial, academic/experience skill set and health requirements so hopefully we can get the visas as a couple. We are both musicians/audio experts and I also hold a Masters in 'Art and Design' majoring in Photography, music composition and music technology. My partner is a British and European drumming/percussion champion, mentor, expert music producer recorded by the BBC and on going. So hoping some of this will add some kind of weight to the process.


Which visa will you be applying for?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Linz1 said:


> Yes both of us meet the financial, academic/experience skill set and health requirements so hopefully we can get the visas as a couple. We are both musicians/audio experts and I also hold a Masters in 'Art and Design' majoring in Photography, music composition and music technology. My partner is a British and European drumming/percussion champion, mentor, expert music producer recorded by the BBC and on going. So hoping some of this will add some kind of weight to the process.


My point was that they sometimes ask why you are requesting an NIE. Do NOT state that you are moving to Spain.


----------



## Linz1 (Sep 29, 2021)

Yes at this stage we would be buying as non residents, but they are asking me fill in the 790-12 form, which I would not need to do if am a non resident at this stage? Would I be correct in this conclusion.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Linz1 said:


> Yes at this stage we would be buying as non residents, but they are asking me fill in the 790-12 form, which I would not need to do if am a non resident at this stage? Would I be correct in this conclusion.


No, that's not correct.

Form 790 is just a payment form. In this case it's a payment form for the NIE itself.


----------



## Linz1 (Sep 29, 2021)

snikpoh said:


> No, that's not correct.
> 
> Form 790 is just a payment form. In this case it's a payment form for the NIE itself.


Ok I see, thank you for your help.


----------

